# Could you foster mackie for a short while!!!!!



## ellienmackie (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

My name's ellie and i have a 2year old white gsd. Due to complications with my housing situation I am currently homeless and living with my parents for a short while. I cant keep mackie at theirs so unless i can find someone who would kindly look after him for a short while then I'm going to have to give him to a charity or rehome him permeanently which I'm DESPERATE not to do!!!!! He is the sweetest dog, very soppy and good natured, he's good with children and cats although he is very boisterous. My situation at the moment means that hopefully by mid february I will be in a position to take him back, but as I'm currently in the search for a new property where I can have him i couldn't give any concrete date!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE can somebody help, I so don't want to have to give up mackie for ever, but my parents are very unhelpful with this whole matter. thank you for reading and i hope someone can help.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

It might help to say where abouts you are? Hope you manage to sort something out. xx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi honey - wish I could help but I can't . Hang on in there and research the previous threads on this site for temporary fostering which may help. I'm sure someone will post something useful soon...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If it were a bitch I would have her for you


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> If it were a bitch I would have her for you


Machie sounds like a male to me Hawksport if so is he castrated?
Also as others have said - area would help! and confimation of ex too!
DT


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

it is a boy - as he as referred to as HIm on the OP post!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have sent you a pm x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Machie sounds like a male to me Hawksport if so is he castrated?
> Also as others have said - area would help! and confimation of ex too!
> DT


He is a male. Too risky with mine, shame.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

If anyone is able to help get this dog from Essex to Carlisle, please PM me. He can come and stay with us.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bunp you to the top. 
Hope you can arrange transport.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks.
i have just emailed my family in birmingham, see if they can help out


----------



## ellienmackie (Jan 4, 2011)

THANK YOU to everyone for their kind words!!! yes he is male and he has been done, and im in essex!!! Em has VERY kindly offered to help out, but as she says if anyone could help getting him from essex to carlisle it would be hugely appreciated!!! Not quite sure where to go from here, so fingers crossed something will come up soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

It is heartwarming and humbling to see the kindness of people on this forum sometimes. Hats off and lol to you who have come forward to help xx


----------



## babytarragon (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your situation, hope you get back on your feet and your boy back soon. Sorry I can't help with the transport. Unfortunately my house isn't suitable for fostering either


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I've offered to help transport but don't envy Poison Girl trying to sort who is doing what!

We are a nice bunch aren't we? :thumbup:


----------



## ellienmackie (Jan 4, 2011)

your all lovely!!! so so grateful for everyone trying to help!!! maybe mackies not destined for the pound after all!! his tail started wagging when i told him that xxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I so wish I could help but my car failed its MOT so without transport myself


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

We'll do our best for him


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

It's just the one part of the journey we need to sort now.

Ellen I have sent you a PM and tried to send another but your inbox is full xx


----------



## ellienmackie (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry sorry im new to this!! ive deleted some now!! xx


----------



## Raini (Nov 29, 2009)

How is he with other dogs? I've a got a Border Terrier who LOVES everyone and could be a bit much for a dog that isn't overly keen on him - if you know what I mean. But I am in Essex ...


----------

